# Surf?



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Any surf reports from anyone?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Petra and I fished the first gut around Pass Cavalllo yesterday and it was slow. The water was off colored but not horrible. She caught three keepers 15 1/2"to 16 1/2" and a few undersized on a bone Top dog jr.. I never even got a blow up.
A lot of bay boats were heading offshore yesterday. It was still a little rough in the Gulf . We went out a ways past the end of the jetties and did not like it much so we came back in.
The bay was fairly calm and it was a nice day to be out there. Today the bay is slick calm and I suggest if anyone has to work today to call in sick.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Report*



LaddH said:


> Petra and I fished the first gut around Pass Cavalllo yesterday and it was slow. The water was off colored but not horrible. She caught three keepers 15 1/2"to 16 1/2" and a few undersized on a bone Top dog jr.. I never even got a blow up.
> A lot of bay boats were heading offshore yesterday. It was still a little rough in the Gulf . We went out a ways past the end of the jetties and did not like it much so we came back in.
> The bay was fairly calm and it was a nice day to be out there. Today the bay is slick calm and I suggest if anyone has to work today to call in sick.


Hey thx for the report. We have a house in POC but was just going to drive down to Matagorda and drive the surf with a friend. We have been out the pass several times this summer. No issues but there were times we were very skinny. We used to start just off the jHook then head to south side of Delacos then ver right. Has that changed?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slow yesterday but water was dirty. cleaned up some in the afternoon.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

POCLANCE said:


> Hey thx for the report. We have a house in POC but was just going to drive down to Matagorda and drive the surf with a friend. We have been out the pass several times this summer. No issues but there were times we were very skinny. We used to start just off the jHook then head to south side of Delacos then ver right. Has that changed?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well since I ran aground in the middle of the pass yesterday and had to walk the boat to deeper water I may not be the right person to ask but in theory what you are saying is still OK. On a clear water day you can see the deeper channels and drop offs. It is getting trickier all the time. Once you get to the Decros shoreline the water is fairly deep then before you get to the sandy point near the beach you have to be more in the middle of the pass after that and getting through the surf line you are on your own.


----------



## Matagorda-dave (Aug 20, 2018)

I be heading down tomorrow, hopefully it improves. Looking at NW light wind now but turning SE this afternoon . Good luck today.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Across from Rooster Collins is HOT right now. 

My little brothers nephew just sent me this. 

:smile:


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Across from Rooster Collins is HOT right now.
> 
> My little brothers nephew just sent me this.
> 
> :smile:


Never heard of Rooster Collins. Where is that?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

San Luis Pass on the Galveston side.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*SURF*



Harbormaster said:


> San Luis Pass on the Galveston side.


did he say what they caught 'em on?


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Hey HM, Only us OLE Salts know about the RCF and deem ole guts running around that area. Good times on the Bay side!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mccain said:


> did he say what they caught 'em on?


caught them on rod and reel :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Shinski (Oct 2, 2016)

Jumped in near the pass around 11. Caught two off the bat then it slowed down. Water was cleaning up as I was leaving. Should be good tomorrow morning unless this moon screws it up.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> caught them on rod and reel :cheers: :rotfl:


oh that was classic!!!
how do you know he caught them on R&R?


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got out, West Galveston. Water clarity was poor, around 6”-8”. Waves were much larger than i was expecting which made for some not so fun fishing. Ended up with 3 keepers to 20” all on artificials. It will need to lay a lot tonight as conditions were not improving the 2.5 hours i was in the water and the water line was still a ways off. I hope it does for everyone heading out in the morning.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Castnet*



mccain said:


> oh that was classic!!!
> how do you know he caught them on R&R?


Castnet....LOL


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My buddy fished it this AM, got beat up pretty good, but left around 8 with 4 keepers, 3 on top. Said fish are there if you can take the beating.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Fished Surfside access 3 
Left with 7 keepers all caught on live shrimp. The fish were there I had to catch more than 30 fish with a lot being right at 15.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Was in Matagorda today. Surf was not flat. Only caught catfish and sharks. Headed to EMB after that and ended with half-limits.


----------

